# Albino German Shepherd



## joanmul (4 Mar 2009)

We're minding our son's dog and my husband was up Killiney Hill walking him when he met a woman with a similar (but not exactly the same) dog.  They got talking (that's an idea for singletons!) about our dog. She asked his age which is about 1yr8months. His temperament, which she enquired about, is very good, loves attention, wants to play nearly all the time, worse than a baby.

She then said that the 2 year mark is a critical one for this particular breed, that it can change, sometimes for the worse. She got her own dog trained at that age to prevent that. Now, I would have asked her where she got him trained, but unfortunately Mr Mul didn't, so I was wondering does anyone know of any training centres for dogs?  Also, does anyone have this breed and what other things might we need to know. He's a bit of a fussy eater and doesn't eat his whole dinner in one go but might have the 2nd half the next day. He always leaves the mixer nuts for the next day.

I don't really know where to get information about the breed, hence this post.


----------



## tara83 (4 Mar 2009)

You could try www.*dogtrainingireland*.ie.  They are based out by Swords.  I haven't used them myself but heard they were good.  A call to your vet might also point you in the right direction for some one local.  Many veterniary nurses have qualifications in dog training.


----------



## Daveydoris (4 Mar 2009)

joanmul said:


> We're minding our son's dog and my husband was up Killiney Hill walking him when he met a woman with a similar (but not exactly the same) dog. They got talking (that's an idea for singletons!) about our dog. She asked his age which is about 1yr8months. His temperament, which she enquired about, is very good, loves attention, wants to play nearly all the time, worse than a baby.
> 
> She then said that the 2 year mark is a critical one for this particular breed, that it can change, sometimes for the worse. She got her own dog trained at that age to prevent that. Now, I would have asked her where she got him trained, but unfortunately Mr Mul didn't, so I was wondering does anyone know of any training centres for dogs? Also, does anyone have this breed and what other things might we need to know. He's a bit of a fussy eater and doesn't eat his whole dinner in one go but might have the 2nd half the next day. He always leaves the mixer nuts for the next day.
> 
> I don't really know where to get information about the breed, hence this post.


 
I'm not sure about the change of temperament at 2 years....a German Sherpard is a German Shepard regardless of colour. They are known as loyal protective dogs and so long as the home environment doesn't change drastically, I can't see why the dog's temperament would change at 2 years, he might try ti take control a bit more but thats easily sorted out.. Have you tried contacting any breeders? They would be best placed to advise...You could get in touch through the Kennel Club (www.ikc.ie)


----------



## mosstown (4 Mar 2009)

my brother has one of these. apparently the Irish Kennel Club do not want people breeding from these as it is apparently getting away from what German Shepherds should look like. I have to say my brothers dog is fabulous, she is called Lily and about 14-16 months old I think. She is like a lamb and so docile and I cant believe she would every change to being anything other than this. My brother also has a standard one of the big hairy German Shepherds (Jasper) and he too is fab and a great big dozy lump. Also, the white dog is not a great eater and she tends to get a sore paw that bleeds a little but Vet has not been able to find anything wrong. 
and also they are great guard dogs around the farm, anyone that doesn't know them will not dare get out of their car in our yard !  the sheer size of them is enough, Jasper is the height of a big van when he stretches up on his back legs.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

I don't understand, other than the obvious physical differences,  how albinism could have any other affect on any particular breed.


----------



## Daveydoris (4 Mar 2009)

As far as I know, Kennel Club will put an endorcement on the papers of Albino dogs so that you cannot breed from that dog - simply to rid the breed of the fault over time. There is no physical difference, its purely cosmetic ( each breed has standards that must be met). I'm not 100% sure if this is the case with German Shepards but it is the case for boxers.


----------



## mosstown (4 Mar 2009)

my brother was going to breed from his two GS's and phoned the IKC to discuss something with registration papers and they said they would rather he didn't breed from a white GS and would be unlikely to issue pedigree registration papers for the pups.  he could still breed of course but would have no papers for the pups and then they would be worth less even though i am sure the pups would be grand.


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2009)

My understanding from speaking to a person involved in the dog show world is that albino animals (dogs and cats) can be deaf or pass on deafness to offspring.   I do know one deaf albino cat who's at least 2/3 through his 9 lives!!


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

I meant the temperament/personality of the dog Daveydoris. 

(if your post was in answer to mine that is!)


----------



## mosstown (4 Mar 2009)

The Kennel Club are mostly interested in the colour, marks, stature, quality not temperament/personality.
The Police in the UK look for certain qualities in a GS, not all GS's are suitable for the training.


----------



## joanmul (4 Mar 2009)

Daveydoris - the woman said that this change at 2 years is a particular characteristic of the Albino German Shepherd.  Mosstown - yes, they are absolutely gorgeous to look at, and we're mad about him, even if he's worse than a baby, but, after what that woman said, I wouldn't like to think he might turn a bit nasty if things didn't go his way. He has nipped the postman twice so he's not allowed out freely, but there seems to be something between most dogs and postmen so we wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

mosstown said:


> The Kennel Club are mostly interested in the colour, marks, stature, quality not temperament/personality.
> The Police in the UK look for certain qualities in a GS, not all GS's are suitable for the training.


 

I'm not talking about the kennel club or anything like that - I'm just responding to the OP re the supposed 'change' after 2 years.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

Arrggghh!

Sorry, this is all very confusing - posts keep crossing!




> Albino German Shepherd
> 
> 
> She then said that the 2 year mark is a critical one for this particular breed, that it can change, sometimes for the worse.


 
The above is what I was trying to answer with:



> I don't understand, other than the obvious physical differences, how albinism could have any other affect on any particular breed.


----------



## mosstown (4 Mar 2009)

*KC guidelines on white GS's (also mentions at bottom of para. -* *colour has no effect on character )*

*Colour*Black or black saddle with tan, or gold to light grey markings. All black, all grey, with lighter or brown markings referred to as Sables. Nose black. Light markings on chest or very pale colour on inside of legs permissible but undesirable, as are whitish nails, red-tipped tails or wishy-washy faded colours defined as lacking in pigmentation. Blues, livers, albinos, whites (i.e. almost pure white dogs with black noses) and near whites highly undesirable. Undercoat, except in all black dogs, usually grey or fawn. Colour in itself is of secondary importance having no effect on character or fitness for work. Final colour of a young dog only ascertained when outer coat has developed.


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2009)

Are you sure the dog is an albino?

The white or snowy GSD is recognised by the US Kennel Club as a distinct breed - see here -  http://www.germanshepherds.com/thegsd/whitegsd/

A quote from the site - "In addition, to differentiate the dog from an albino, a white German Shepherd should have dark eyes and black lips, eyelids, foot-pads and nose, with dark nails. Black, blue or gray [sic] skin is desirable."


----------



## Daveydoris (4 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I meant the temperament/personality of the dog Daveydoris.
> 
> (if your post was in answer to mine that is!)


 
Sorry Caveat...I should have made it clear I was replying to an earlier post


----------



## Daveydoris (4 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> Are you sure the dog is an albino?
> 
> The white or snowy GSD is recognised by the US Kennel Club as a distinct breed - see here - http://www.germanshepherds.com/thegsd/whitegsd/
> 
> A quote from the site - "In addition, to differentiate the dog from an albino, a white German Shepherd should have dark eyes and black lips, eyelids, foot-pads and nose, with dark nails. Black, blue or gray [sic] skin is desirable."


 

I don't think they're recognised here as part of the breed....or at least the dog doesn't "fit" the breed standard. Certainly the UK Kennel Club states this. Either way, I wouldn't expect a dog to behave any different on account of its colour


----------



## Daveydoris (4 Mar 2009)

joanmul said:


> Daveydoris - the woman said that this change at 2 years is a particular characteristic of the Albino German Shepherd. Mosstown - yes, they are absolutely gorgeous to look at, and we're mad about him, even if he's worse than a baby, but, after what that woman said, I wouldn't like to think he might turn a bit nasty if things didn't go his way. He has nipped the postman twice so he's not allowed out freely, but there seems to be something between most dogs and postmen so we wouldn't worry about that too much.


 
Its worth ringing a breeder but I've never heard anything like that to be honest...it wouldn't make sense for a dog to change at 2 because he is a different colour than other dogs of his breed!

German Sheperds are fantastic guard dogs and don't get along with postmen ;-) ( as yours found out!)


----------



## Eeek!!!! (4 Mar 2009)

The dog has 'nipped' the postman - twice?? Is this not a cause for concern to your son?


----------



## joanmul (4 Mar 2009)

Eeek!!!! said:


> The dog has 'nipped' the postman - twice?? Is this not a cause for concern to your son?


 

It should be but, as far as he's concerned, if we keep him in, on a lead, an eye on him etc etc etc, he'll behave himself!  So, we do!

As for the 2 year old thing, I googled, and nothing came up. I think it's a bit of scaremongering, or somebody had a bad experience, added 2 and 2 and came up with 5. Or, it could be, that the lady in question thought Mr Mul wasn't capable of controlling the dog and was making a diplomatic/patronising suggestion. Who knows?


----------



## galleyslave (5 Mar 2009)

hi, I don't mean to jump in all guns blazing but nipping the postman? Aside from the obvious legal issues, are you not concerned that your dog has learned it's ok to bite? 

I'm not saying it's a bad dog but it sounds like the dog needs some boundaries put in place and requires training.
"there seems to be something between most dogs and postmen" - no, your dog is guarding and the postman is seen as an intruder, similar to any stranger, cat rat or bat! Try introducing the dog to the postman - worked a treat for our barker - assuming the postman is willing to risk another bite. The behaviour is correctable, but requires the dog be trained. This is serious...


----------



## galleyslave (5 Mar 2009)

also "It should be but, as far as he's concerned, if we keep him in, on a lead, an eye on him etc etc etc, he'll behave himself! So, we do!"

and you're willing to take the legal and moral risk of having this dog in your care? good luck to you.. how would you feel if it's a small child next? 

As regards the 2 yr old thing - I'd say there's no truth to it


----------

